# New to NC and Pier Fishing



## Spiff (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I'm new to pier fishing but love it nevertheless. I was wondering if people typically fish off piers in Dec. and Jan. Anything biting this time of year. I wanted to drive down to Johnny Mercer's Pier within the next couple of years but I'm afraid I may just be wasting my time. Do you guys have any tips on what kind of fish are biting this time of year?

i appreciate all the help!


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Spiff said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to pier fishing but love it nevertheless. I was wondering if people typically fish off piers in Dec. and Jan. Anything biting this time of year. I wanted to drive down to Johnny Mercer's Pier within the next couple of years but I'm afraid I may just be wasting my time. Do you guys have any tips on what kind of fish are biting this time of year?
> 
> i appreciate all the help!


....nothing but GREEN-EYED SHARKS til April.......ie. DOG-FISH....


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Most piers this time of the year in NC are closed. Only way onto the pier is to have a season pass and the key or code


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Spiff said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to pier fishing but love it nevertheless. I was wondering if people typically fish off piers in Dec. and Jan. Anything biting this time of year. I wanted to drive down to Johnny Mercer's Pier within the next couple of years but I'm afraid I may just be wasting my time. Do you guys have any tips on what kind of fish are biting this time of year?
> 
> i appreciate all the help!


Welcome to the Forum !

I noticed "Raleigh" on your post, so you're only about 25 miles from me, in Louisburg. 

I'll be happy to help you out, any way I can . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Where in Franklin Co? I know the county very well I live near it. Look, there are some piers still open. Jolly Roger in Topsail should be hooking up on the specks this time of year. Jennette's dogfish and blowfish (yummy). You can easily jump on 40 or 64 from where you are. I am not a big fan of Mercers, drive about 20 mins more and fish the JR.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

You had better call the Jolly Roger before going. They have stop posting fishing reports on FB and their website: 910) 328-4616


----------



## Dan Voss (Sep 14, 2014)

Kure Beach pier is open and free this time of year, they have been catching a some small stuff and a decent number of 2'-3' sharks but not a lot else from what I have seen and heard.


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

recent report from Kure pier..alot of small blues, some small va mullet. trout early in morning.. some clear nose skates, and spinny dogfish sharks.. welcome.. and no day at the coast is a wasted day... enjoy


----------



## deef3737 (Apr 16, 2013)

I live in Pittsboro now but I used to live in Wilmington. Best place to fish down there this time of year is canal drive or around snow's cut. I have caught a lot of puppy drum, black drum, and specs on shrimp. I had no luck in the surf this time of year. Sharkville, fished all the piers with no luck. Good luck to you, Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

think before U fish....always go to the END of which ever pier U gain access to...try to time your fishing with last hour of RISING and into the fall......there is a FEW regular sharkers targeting dogfish as they pepare for the shark tourney ON MERCERS PIER...They ARE OPEN AND IT WILL COST u $8 TO FISH ......


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Loner said:


> think before U fish....always go to the END of which ever pier U gain access to...


UNLESS they have the end "RESERVED" for Pin-Riggers . . .


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

ez2cdave said:


> UNLESS they have the end "RESERVED" for Pin-Riggers . . .


....no pin riggers til late april......


----------

